
Last digits are changed to zeroes when you type long numbers in cells of Excel - jsvine
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/269370
======
Someone
_" Excel follows the IEEE 754 specification on how to store and calculate
floating-point numbers"_

[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/Mindless.pdf](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan/Mindless.pdf)
disagrees with that (the author knows a bit about IEEE 754, having been "the
primary architect behind the standard"
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Kahan)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Kahan\)))

